# Wagon for drum set; everything about drum riser



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this applies to scenery, but move this if I am wrong. I am planning on using/building a wagon for our talent show that the drum set of each band can be set up on. We are doing our musical right now and a 4'x8' wagon with 2 wagon brakes and 6 swivel-casters was built for one of the set pieces. Is a 4x8 surface large enough to accomodate a drummer, drum set, and maybe a throne? Any other suggestions?


----------



## willbb123 (Feb 23, 2010)

We normally use 2 4x8' risers for a drum set.
If you have enough space off stage, you could use two platforms. Put as much as you can on the front platform, then the rest and the throne on the second.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 23, 2010)

My drama teacher suggested that also. I am thinking that I will just get 3 more casters and put those on another 4x8 and screw the 2 together. Hopefully it won't be too big and bulky. Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2010)

8x8 is a standard drum riser. In a traditional festival situation you would have two and swap them each act.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd love to if I had room to build/store 2. That would be nice, but I think if we space out the bands like we usually do, we should be ok. Thanks.


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what your wagons looks like, but I would definitely suggest adding a 1x4 lip around the platform. It is easy for cymbal stands to be placed too close to the edge of the platform or for loose drumsticks to roll around on it, and it is nice to have something that can catch these before they fall off during movement.

-- Now that I think about it, instead of 1x4s screwed to the sides of the platform, it would probably look better and be easier to just have some 1x2s screwed around the top of it.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> -- Now that I think about it, instead of 1x4s screwed to the sides of the platform, it would probably look better and be easier to just have some 1x2s screwed around the top of it.



That's a good idea. I am hoping to create a sketchup rendering of this soon because I have some special things I want to do to it.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 25, 2010)

A few thoughts based on experience...

Carpet deck, don't even think about anything else, the drums will jump around.
Good strong casters - when your drummer gets going, seeing the whole riser bounce is err interesting. Remember also to design for a point loading from the drummer's stool legs...
Locking casters at least on the 4 corners, to slow the movement of the riser around the stage.


----------



## timbow (Feb 25, 2010)

I built a drum cage on a 8'x10', 2"x6" platform, insulated it with fiberglass batting, decked it w/ 3/4" plywood and carpeted it. I used 5 mover's dollies inlet into the platform so I had about an inch of clearance to the stage. The mover's dollies made for very easy relocation of the kit on the stage. When we went in a 'different direction', the dollies were re-purposed. The drummers were bummed when they lost their home.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 25, 2010)

If you're building it as a multipurpose platform, don't carpet it, just get an appropriate sized rug for when it's used for drums.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Feb 2, 2011)

When setting up an 8x8 drum riser with 2 4x8 platforms, where should you put the seam? From Left to Right or Up to Down?


----------



## cubistguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

spiwak2005 said:


> When setting up an 8x8 drum riser with 2 4x8 platforms, where should you put the seam? From Left to Right or Up to Down?




Ummm, just throw a rug on that bad boy.


----------



## avkid (Feb 2, 2011)

As long as they're securely attached to each other and don't wiggle it doesn't matter.
You can't outrun flying drumsticks.


----------



## len (Feb 2, 2011)

If it's on top of other portable decking I try to get the seams running opposite the layer below. I don't know if it actually makes a difference, but it's something I try and do.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a drummer (hence the name drummerboi316 ) and if i was given the choice, I would put them on the left and right of the drummer, so the seam faces US and DS. I would choose this way because I feel that there is more pressure exerted toward the DS edge of the platform because the drumset is facing that way so naturally pressure goes that way. along with that... the playing of the kick drum has alot of force behind it, and if you put the seam parallel to the most force, rather than perpendicular to it, you would have less chance of the platforms working themselves undone.

Regardless, if they're tight to each other and there's a carpet on top, you're more than likely going to be ok.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 5, 2011)

I generally place the crack up and downstage. Occasionally a drummer will ask for it the other way stating that it puts the kick on one riser so it doesn't rock. With flat risers I prefer the first method.


----------



## blueeyesdesigns (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey folks, long-time, no-see. 

One of the venues I'm working with is looking to buy/make new platforms to use as a dedicated drum riser for concert events. Since our stage is kinda small and tends to get really crowded really quickly, I'm wondering if we could get away with a 6'x6' riser instead of an 8'x8'. I know that it could mean putting the overhead stands on the floor, but would that be enough room for an average kit, or will the drummers hate us for it? 

Does anyone have any suggestions for their favorite compromise between sturdy and light-weight? Currently looking at Wenger, or considering building one standard platform style (I do have access to a shop and tools.)


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 4, 2013)

I worked for years on a stage where the main drum riser was a 2m x 2m (6'-7" x 6'-7") Rosco "Nivoflex" platform. 


Plataformas Rosco Nivoflex
Really a cool, but costly system. Infinitely variable height, and no legs to fuss with. Never had any complaints, but we were doing B celebrity acts, not rock & roll. We never needed to put cymbal stands on the floor.
.


----------



## Footer (Jun 4, 2013)

6x6 is a bit too tight. 7x7 is doable if your doing a 5 piece or less kit and the kick is not freakishly deep. If you have small wedges that would help. Its not going to be perfect. What kind of acts are you presenting? Most of the acts that have the bigger kits usually also want the riser. Unfortunatly the jazz guys with the small kits always want to be on the floor, so you have that working against ya. 

Staging Concepts in my view has one of the better decks out there.


----------



## blueeyesdesigns (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that Nivoflex staging is awesome, but a but more substantial of an investment that we can make right now. 

Most of the acts that we see are modestly sized rock/blues groups and cover bands that are new enough to the scene to not have extensive rider requests. Mostly 5-piece kits, very rarely is it 6 or more, and in that case we're usually renting PA etc, and throw staging in the rental anyway.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jun 9, 2013)

Our standard stage platform consists of a frame of 2 x 4s that is 24" on center. We cover it with a layer of QuietBrace or Hushboard to deaden the sound of the platform and then cover it with a layer of 3/4" plywood (ACX or equivalent). We've now taken to using Leg-a-Matic braces - that way we can vary the height with 2 x 4 legs as needed.

We usually use them for sets, but they've worked well as drum or band risers. The cost is maybe $90-100 per 4' x 8' platform. Slap some paint on them and skirt them with some lauan plywood and they look great.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen these in use?
Portable Riser | Drum Risers, Band Risers & Choir Risers For Performances, Shows & Concerts
I also ran into this which is similar to the Novoflex, Two units would give you a platform a little larger that 6.5 ft square. 
Global Truss America, LLC- High Quality Lighting and Stage Trussing


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with footer, staging concepts makes a great product. we just purchased a ton of decks and legs from these guys (as well as barricades) The decks are solid, the legs are easy to setup. We just did a spot tower at 18' with two sets of legs a side and three decks. so much sturdier than the stuff we had before. (they even sell locking wheel legs so you can roll them on and off quickly.


----------



## avkid (Jun 16, 2013)

JohnD said:


> Has anyone seen these in use?
> Portable Riser | Drum Risers, Band Risers & Choir Risers For Performances, Shows & Concerts


Looks just like the Road Ready stages.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 16, 2013)

JohnD said:


> Has anyone seen these in use?
> Portable Riser | Drum Risers, Band Risers & Choir Risers For Performances, Shows & Concerts



A local church has some, they're not bad. I would put them in the light duty category though. I could see them used in a church or school, but I wouldn't expect them to hold up well on a tour. You also need to secure them to the floor somehow. They're very light weight and it's easy to bump into them and move them around.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 17, 2013)

The drum riser at the high school performing arts center I work at occasionally has a 6'4"-ish x8' riser. It's got wheels on one edge. Because it's just a little over 6', we can tip it up on end and roll it down the hall to a storage room and still fit through door frames. Granted, we never have any real big shot pro's using it, I've never heard any drummers complain about it being too small. It's typical shop wood construction, probably home built 20 years ago. It's got these 6" locking casters on it, which have both a lock on rotation of the swivel and on the caster itself. (Something sort of like this, but these look newer and better). It's very stable when locked down. Nice carpet on top. Very easy to work with. Great for rolling a drum kit on and off stage in talent shows and musical review type events.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 17, 2013)

Youtube had some interesting clips in DIY drum risers:

Here is the link to the company:
Drum stage riser
This one is rather clever but a bit fussy perhaps:


----------



## avkid (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cool design.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 19, 2014)

I need to build a rolling drum riser for my theater this summer. I want to build it 6' x 8'. I have a good vertical storage rack to keep it in, but it would be nice if I could fairly easily detach the wheels and slide the riser into the rack. I picked up some nice 6" casters already which lock in the swivel and wheel roll with one click. But how to design the riser? There is of course the obvious 2x4 and 3/4 ply approach. 

But I've got time, tools, skills, and a budget. So I'm looking to build something a little better, with no welding required. Some of the ideas I've considered are:
-Building a unistrut frame with some sort of easy way to detach the wheels and bolting 3/4 ply on top. 
-The Unistrut version of a Texas Triscuit. Build two 6'x4' triscuits (stress skin platforms) which get screwed onto a unistrut frame... possibly with something like wingnuts to make it easy to take apart. Maybe instead of screwing down the triscuits they sit loose and I use some angle brackets to build a lip to keep the triscuits from sliding around. 
-One giant 6'x8' triscuit with wheels... would it be strong enough to just put 4 wheels on a giant triscuit or would I need some other frame work to distribute the weight a bit more? 

I have tons of ideas but none of them really strike me as the one that will be simple to store and a clever solution. 
Have you built a cool rolling drum riser? Have any ideas or cool tricks you did with it?


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2014)

First, go 8x8. 6x8 is not big enough. Triscuits with studwalls would be the way I would go. How high you looking to go?


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 19, 2014)

This will be used once or twice a year for high school bands in talent shows where you need quick changes between acts. So there won't be any big pro drum kits on it and I don't care about height, it's about getting the kid on and off stage quickly. Storage is the most important factor. If I need a real drum riser for a band I have 4x8 platforms I can pull out and set up in a variety of heights.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 19, 2014)

Long ago I knew of a band that had Anvil build them a folding one. It did use a lot of unistrut. 
How about how these people build them?
http://www.drumrisers.com/index.html


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 19, 2014)

Some/most/all of the awards shows I do use this or a variant.



No diagonal bracing required until one exceeds about 3'-0". Twenty acts times approx. five 8'x8' x 2'h rolling platforms equals A LOT of wagons. Rolling them up a ramp (~30' long?) from 0'-0" to +4'-0" and back down again is ever so much fun.


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> This will be used once or twice a year for high school bands in talent shows where you need quick changes between acts. So there won't be any big pro drum kits on it and I don't care about height, it's about getting the kid on and off stage quickly. Storage is the most important factor. If I need a real drum riser for a band I have 4x8 platforms I can pull out and set up in a variety of heights.


If you don't care about height, a few 4x8s with caster plates would work just fine. In reality, until you want to build with steel its not going to be the sexiest of pieces... Height+wood+rolling+easy storage is never really that good of a combination. Personally, I would take your summer time to go buy a welder and start learning how to weld. It is really not that hard... and 120v welders are getting cheaper every day. Take a welding class and just dive in!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 20, 2014)

Footer said:


> Height+wood+rolling+easy storage is never really that good of a combination.


Your math perfectly points out the problem. 

Footer said:


> Personally, I would take your summer time to go buy a welder and start learning how to weld. It is really not that hard... and 120v welders are getting cheaper every day. Take a welding class and just dive in!


 Yeah I would love to do that. I wonder if there's a way I could do that and get college credit to help me maintain my teaching certification... hmm.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 20, 2014)

Are there any votech schools nearby, around here the votech schools offer both long term (leading to certification) and short term courses. College credit is offered.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 3, 2021)

So, 3 years ago I started a thread about building a rolling drum riser with a crazy idea in my head of a "triscuit" design that really was not a triscuit and would have weighed an insane amount (I have no idea what I was thinking). I got busy after that and never built that drum riser. So time has passed and I now have lots of time and a little more storage space, so I plan to actually build one this time. So I want to start the discussion over without pre-steering it in a crazy direction. 

What's the best rolling drum riser design you have built/seen? Any cool ideas for keeping it light and easy to store?

I'm thinking about just doing basic 4x8 platforms with 2x4 frame, 3/4" plywood on top, and coffin locks. But wanted to see if anyone has any better ideas.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 3, 2021)

The best rolling drum riser I ever saw belonged to a country act I worked 20 years ago. All aluminum, retractable casters. It rolled in as one unit and the built in 12 foot ego ramps just folded down like Optimus Prime arms or something. We rolled it onstage, set it in place, locked the ramps and skirted the whole thing. From truck to "done" in less than 10 minutes. Was it light and "easy to store"? Well, it had it's own space in the 53 ft trailer which seemed to accomodate the weight without issue.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Feb 5, 2021)

OK, I am a drummer. I have played on all kinds of risers... Some great, some chock full of opportunity for improvement.

The best I ever played on (aside from something pre-made like Stageright) was a custom 10'x10' platform made of 2x6s for the frame and 1" MDF for the deck. 
They had like 20 different colors/styles of pre-cut carpet for it (inevetably remnants) that used 2" velcro in a grid to keep the carpet in place. 
The casters were on cam type lifts that operated with a piece of 1/2" square stock. They only lifted the deck about 1". 
It had a 1x2 lip on three sides and a row of two Chauvet COLORband like strip lights on the front and sides. 
It also had a grid of XLRs in the floor that lead to a panel on the back to keep the mic wiring neat. (holes pre-cut in the carpets and a bin of short mic cords)
There were also two outlets (under deck caps) that led to a cord on the back of the riser to keep whatever electronics neat looking. (worked for my Tivoli Vistalites...)
Velcro skirting in about a dozen colors.

It was great to play on.


----------

